# Cafepress style setup in UK



## sneeky (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm wondering why there is no Cafepress type of website set up in the UK. I suspect that it would cost a fair bit to start up.
Does anybody think that one DTG printer and a good website would be a fair start? Or would it be doomed to failure by the prospective start up costs???
Just wondering........discuss....


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

sneeky said:


> I'm wondering why there is no Cafepress type of website set up in the UK.


There is Spreadshirt in Germany/serving Europe, but that does seem to be about as close as it's got.

I have my suspicions as to why, but it would be baseless conjecture.



sneeky said:


> I suspect that it would cost a fair bit to start up.


Half a million pounds or so?



sneeky said:


> Does anybody think that one DTG printer and a good website would be a fair start?


Absolutely not. No way. Definitely no chance.

One DTG printer and a website could be a successful business, it could even offer fulfillment to a small client base, but it's not even close to being on the same level as Cafepress.

...unless by "one DTG printer" you mean "one quarter of a million dollar high production DTG printer", in which case I suppose you're in with a chance, but I think there'd be much better ways to invest the money.


----------



## BIGNUMPT (Aug 31, 2006)

Morning all,

A firm called Spice, SPICE, shopping online for personalized humorous tshirts, gifts and items do it in the UK .


However, when i enquired before joing CP in Nov they emailed to state they were not taking on new customers. Not sure if this is still the case.

Bignumpt


----------

